# Have I told you that you are very beautiful?



## PEPE58

Hi everyone. Please, how can I say " Did I tell you that you are very beautiful? " to a polish lady?
Kindly,


----------



## Szymon Krulikowski

I've responded you in another thread... so I repeat:

Czy mówiłem Ci (_optionally_: już), że jesteś bardzo piękna?

_or_

Czy Ci (_optionally_: już) mówiłem, że jesteś bardzo piękna?


----------



## PEPE58

Than you very much!!


----------



## Magdalennon

PEPE58 said:


> Hi everyone. Please, how can I say " Did I tell you that you are very beautiful? " to a polish lady?
> Kindly,


 
I would say "Czy mowilem Ci juz, ze jestes sliczna?"


----------



## PEPE58

Thank you very much!


----------



## Knieja

Magdalennon said:


> I would say "Czy mowilem Ci juz, ze jestes sliczna?"


 
I would not use the word "śliczna". It's more for a nice picture, for a child or when speaking to one.  "Piękna" is more suitable to describe a woman, especially if we want to be romantic and are being serious.


----------



## Magdalennon

Knieja said:


> I would not use the word "śliczna". It's more for a nice picture, for a child or when speaking to one. "Piękna" is more suitable to describe a woman, especially if we want to be romantic and are being serious.


 
As a women I advise you to use "sliczna". It's more romantic. "piekna" is very formal.


----------



## Knieja

It is interesing how one word can be received differently by different people. I am a woman too. And I would definitely prefer to hear that I am "piękna"...


----------



## mcibor

I would say, that śliczna could be oversweet, whereas piękna is always positive and cannot have any double meaning.

So 
"Czy mówiłem Ci już, że jesteś śliczna?" - could be interpreted, that you care only for her look,

Though saying:
"Ślicznie dziś wyglądasz" - You look beautiful today, is totally correct  (Women)

In this context I would stay with piękna:
"Czy mówiłem Ci już, jak jesteś piękna?" (Did I tell you how beautiful you are)

Though it doesn't really matter so much in this case - as you are trying to say sth in Polish it will always be taken as advantage 

Good luck!


----------



## Knieja

Very well explained! I totally agree.


----------

